# Afterneath?!



## twebb6778 (Jan 29, 2020)

Before I get too worked up, the new Deflector reverb that was recently posted doesn't have a comparison pedal.

Is this based on the Afterneath? Because I will smash that Join Waitlist button so hard.


----------



## Dali (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm pretty sure you should SMASH it...


----------



## twebb6778 (Jan 29, 2020)

Consider it smashed.


----------



## BurntFingers (Jan 29, 2020)

So... It is based on the afterneath? 

A red panda context clone would be great.


----------



## twebb6778 (Jan 29, 2020)

Not yet confirmed by Mr PedalPCB, but the controls and pcb image seem very promising.


----------



## BurntFingers (Jan 29, 2020)

Gotcha. Looks a bit nuts for me. I find eqd pedals to have one good sound and 900 crazy ones I'd never use.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 9, 2020)

Watched a video for the new V3 Afterneath that adds a mode control to the drag pot.  It looks like the mode control can select intervals for the drag control, so rotating the pot will do continuous (same as in V2), fifths, octaves, minor scales, major scales, and chromatic scales.  Seems like those are all things that can be dialed with the variable adjustments in the Drag knob, but I can see the benefit on having the Drag knob only jump between the selected intervals when you rotate it.  So the question becomes, how was that implemented using a small switch with 6 settings that controls the clock module?


----------



## Robert (Mar 9, 2020)

Most likely a microcontroller generating the clock signal instead of a CD40xx


----------



## zgrav (Mar 9, 2020)

Robert said:


> Most likely a microcontroller generating the clock signal instead of a CD40xx


Interesting idea to replace the clock chip.   Apparently this was a feature built into the Afterneath rack module that was brought into the pedal, so there may already be some pictures of the boards used there.


----------

